# soluzione



## tristanei

Ciao.
 Aiutatemi vi prego. Non ho dictionario per verificare la parola "soluzione". Non so che c'e` maschio o femm.
 Quindi si puo' scrivere: 
 #> i notevole soluzioni informatici
 #> le notevole soluzioni informatici
 #> altro modo - che ne pensate.

Saluti,
Greg


----------



## CriHart

tristanei said:


> Ciao.
> Aiutatemi vi prego. Non ho dictionario per verificare la parola "soluzione". Non so che c'e` maschio o femm.
> Quindi si puo' scrivere:
> #> i notevole soluzioni informatici
> #> le notevole soluzioni informatici
> #> altro modo - che ne pensate.
> 
> Saluti,
> Greg




le notevole soluzioni informatici e' coretto  soluzione = femm.
A presto


----------



## Necsus

tristanei said:
			
		

> Ciao.
> Aiutatemi vi prego. Non ho un dizionario per verificare la parola "soluzione". Non so se è maschile o femminile.
> Quindi si deve scrivere:
> #> i notevole soluzioni informatici
> #> le notevole soluzioni informatici
> #> altro modo  - che ne pensate?
> - *le* notevol*i* soluzion*i* informati*che* ('soluzione' è femminile)
> Saluti,
> Greg


----------



## tristanei

Madonna.
Grazie

E non si puo' dire:
notevoli soluzioni informatiche? 
Per esempio quando vorrei metterlo sulla macchina meglio mettere con "le" oppure no?


----------



## Necsus

Certo che si può dire, l'articolo non è obbligatorio, ma dovresti riportare l'intera frase per avere una risposta più precisa. Che cosa intendi con 'metterlo sulla macchina'?


----------



## tristanei

Ehm. 
Scusa. Giusto.
Vorrei creare l'azienda informatica in mio paese, e tra un tempo magari la apriro' anche in Italia. Sto cercando il testo cui tratta del ogetto dell'azienda come il motto sopra.


----------



## sabrinita85

tristanei said:


> *Madonna*.


Forse è poco indicato, qui e in questo contesto, l'uso di Madonna et simili.


----------



## Necsus

sabrinita85 said:
			
		

> Forse è poco indicato, qui e in questo contesto, l'uso di Madonna et simili.


Sicuramente lo è. Immagino che Greg non avesse ben chiaro il significato.


			
				tristanei said:
			
		

> Ehm.
> Scusa. Giusto.
> Vorrei creare un'azienda informatica nel mio paese, e tra un po' di tempo magari ne apriro' una anche in Italia. Sto cercando una frase che descriva l'attività dell'azienda, come il motto sopra.


In questo caso forse sarebbe meglio mettere l'aggettivo dopo il sostantivo: "soluzioni informatiche notevoli". Anche se 'notevoli' non mi sembra l'aggettivo più indicato, che cosa vuoi dire esattamente, forse 'innovative'?


----------



## tristanei

innovative va bene. meglio di notevole. 
puo' essere: "soluzioni informatiche innovative" ?


----------



## sabrinita85

tristanei said:


> innovative va bene. meglio di notevole.
> puo' essere: "soluzioni informatiche innovative" ?


"soluzioni informatiche innovative" = soluzioni informatiche di nuova generazione.


----------



## Necsus

tristanei said:
			
		

> Innovative va bene, meglio di notevole.
> Puo' essere: "soluzioni informatiche innovative" ?


Certo, questa era l'idea. Sintatticamente è perfetta. Per quanto riguarda il contenuto ovviamente sei tu che devi giudicarlo.


----------



## carlasimone

Necsus said:


> Certo, questa era l'idea. Sintatticamente è perfetta. Per quanto riguarda il contenuto ovviamente sei tu che devi giudicarlo.


Sei tu CHI devi giurdicarlo.


----------



## rocamadour

carlasimone said:


> Sei tu CHI devi giurdicarlo.


 
 Attenzione! La frase di necsus era corretta: "sei tu che devi giudicarlo".
Forse volevi dire "sei tu chi deve giudicarlo"...


----------



## sabrinita85

rocamadour said:


> Attenzione! La frase di necsus era corretta: "sei tu che devi giudicarlo".
> Forse volevi dire "sei tu chi deve giudicarlo"...


Rocamadour, sai, mi sembra stranissimo usare "sei tu chi deve giudicarlo", perché io uso soltanto la formula: "Chi deve giudicarlo, sei tu". Tu lo usi spesso?


----------



## rocamadour

sabrinita85 said:


> Rocamadour, sai, mi sembra stranissimo usare "sei tu chi deve giudicarlo", perché io uso soltanto la formula: "Chi deve giudicarlo, sei tu". Tu lo usi spesso?


 
Mai! 
Grammaticalmente, sintatticamente, etc. credo sia corretto, ma la formula che si usa normalmente è indubbiamente quella che riporti tu .
Stavo solo cercando di capire il dubbio di carlasimone...


----------



## sabrinita85

Ah ho capito!


----------



## Necsus

carlasimone said:
			
		

> Sei tu CHI devi giurdicarlo.


Carlasimone, sono sempre grato delle correzioni, però mi permetto di ricordarti che è sicuramente più utile per tutti che vengano suggerite, sempre con la dovuta cortesia e discrezione, per cambiare qualcosa _da scorretto in corretto_, non viceversa..!


----------



## Necsus

sabrinita85 said:
			
		

> Rocamadour, sai, mi sembra stranissimo usare "sei tu chi deve giudicarlo", perché io uso soltanto la formula: "Chi deve giudicarlo, sei tu". Tu lo usi spesso?


In effetti ho approfondito la questione e la seconda è l'unica costruzione corretta. Magari la illustro in un altro 'thread'...  Questo.


----------



## rocamadour

Necsus said:


> In effetti ho approfondito la questione e la seconda è l'unica costruzione corretta. Magari la illustro in un altro 'thread'...


 
Io sono molto interessata alla questione... aspetto con ansia il nuovo thread!


----------



## Necsus

rocamadour said:
			
		

> Io sono molto interessata alla questione... aspetto con ansia il nuovo thread!


Detto fatto!  Eccolo.


----------

